# S14 Zenki ECU pinout



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi there !

Does anyone knows what are the pin # for the speed pulse, tacho pulse, ignition and ground on the ECU for a S14 zenki (95-96)?
This is for a Defi VSD HUD install.

I've heard that:
speed pulse: #53.
tacho: #7
Ignition power: #59
Ground: #60
Can anyone confirm that ?

Thanks for your help


----------

